# trim between letters in wilcom es65



## queen79 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi ,
I am new to Wilcom es65. how can I tell the program to cut between letters in one word.
I typed out a name that is going on a blanket , the letters are about 2.5" tall and I cant figure out how to trim just between letters, when it starts sewing it trims couple of time while it is running the underlay.
any ideas?!?

Thanks


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I am not familiar with Wilcom, but on my software there is usually and option in the font section to cut between words or letters its usually a little pair of scissors icon. I would check in your font section, also help/manual areas would be somewhere to look.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Trim settings are in the connectors tab in the object properties.

To get it to trim after each letter I would change it to trim after 1mm or less.


----------



## queen79 (Feb 17, 2013)

philipfirth83 said:


> Trim settings are in the connectors tab in the object properties.
> 
> To get it to trim after each letter I would change it to trim after 1mm or less.


Thank you Phil,
so there is no option like telling it to trim after each letter or trim in between word?
I used to use a software that had an option to trim between letters or words or no trim at all.

also do you know the reason why my underlay trims in random places when the letters are about 2.5" tall.
is that a software issue or I am doing something wrong.?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

No there isnt that option, I personally don't have the machine trim between each letter, Everytime it trims it is adding time to the job and you also run the risk of it coming unthreaded.

Email the emb file to [email protected] and I will check it out for you.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

philipfirth83 said:


> No there isnt that option, I personally don't have the machine trim between each letter, Everytime it trims it is adding time to the job and you also run the risk of it coming unthreaded.
> 
> Email the emb file to [email protected] and I will check it out for you.


Phil is right, I usually use this option when its like a initials of the company..less letters the better.


----------



## queen79 (Feb 17, 2013)

philipfirth83 said:


> No there isnt that option, I personally don't have the machine trim between each letter, Everytime it trims it is adding time to the job and you also run the risk of it coming unthreaded.
> 
> Email the emb file to [email protected] and I will check it out for you.


I understand, I just wanted to know my options in case I needed.
I sent you the files.

Thanks
again


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

queen79 said:


> I understand, I just wanted to know my options in case I needed.
> I sent you the files.
> 
> Thanks
> again


You can re-arrange the sewing order and that tricks the machine. Example, instead of sewing "burn" out regular, you would sew the "n" first, the "u" second, the "b" third, and the "r" fourth. 

Also, you can just make every letter a different color and that will do the trick! Of course you would have to really make sure that the machine has the correct color it is actually sewing out with, so you have to babysit the machine. There's a Wilcom Group, here's the address, it may be of some help to you. WilcomES : WilcomES
And, as usual, call the Wilcom hot-line, they are great at trying to help us out! I LOVE my Wilcom!!!!


----------

